

Meet Yahoo’s strange new live video and texting app - noondip
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/07/29/meet-yahoos-strange-new-live-video-and-texting-app/

======
tkimia
It's an interesting concept, but I don't think enough people use mobile video
clients yet for this to take off. I do wonder though, if the video quality is
superior to competitors like snapchat because there's no need to transfer the
audio.

